# Lights in sequence



## The Game (Apr 12, 2005)

I got an 01 Sentra EX and have green nozzle lights that arent wired up yet. I wanna wire them to the turn signals so when they come on so will the lights and whn the signals blink they will also. I was expecting to see just a + and - wire but on the Sentra it has 3 wires to the lights. which one is which? where would I run the + and - wires of the nozzle lights? HELP


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

use a wire power testor... the black one if i recall correctly is a ground wire and the other one is for parking and the 2nd one is for turn signal.

use a wire power testor and test all the wires to see which get power from the blinking ones and wire the power wire of the nozzle there and the other one to the ground wire.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

well first of all you need to use 2 relays on each wire, but the turn signal wires you use are: Green/Yellow for the right side, and Green/Blue for the left side


----------



## The Game (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the respomse but that really didnt tell me much of anything. 2 realys sounds about right but how and in what manor? I want to know the specifics as to how to do this, if anyone knows. Which wire do I run the + to and which one for the -?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

red=power or "hot"
black=ground
white/blue/green/whatever color= remote. 

you wire the power and ground like normal. as for the other wires you connect these onto a relay, connect the relay onto the parking light "hot" side. when then parking light is on it will activate the relay and when the relay is open is will complete the circuit allowing the LED's to come on.
^this is all just a blind how to, as i have never wired or even seen how these nozzle lights are wired. im just going with other things i have done and this seems correct.

personaly i dont like those nozzle lights, but what ever floats your boat.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

you have an EX ?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> you have an EX ?


if ebay sells stuff for sentra type-r's im sure the sentra EX exists :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Haha, My friend had an EX as well....a _Civic_ EX.

Washer nozzle lights are the _GAY_. Nothing like espressing yourself with a $10 set of LEDs and chrome painted plastic.

Ok, so now that I'm done flaming the poor kid, you don't need any relays. Hook the positive lead to the red corner wire on it's respective side. The black wire goes to the green corner wire.

Here's what you did, the red wire is positive when the lights are on and when the blinker is off, the green wire acts as a ground. When the blinker is on, the green wire becomes positive and the LED has no power going to it. In result, the LEDs will go on with the lights and blink opposite to the blinker. They will do nothing in the day, only when you turn on your headlights/parking lamps.


----------

